# How the stats work?



## Ymedron (Feb 24, 2009)

Okay, i've tried to seach the internet for an explanation, but everyone seems to already know how the stats work... Except me. I even registered here, just so I can get an answer for this mindboggling question.

In short: How do the stats work?

In long: How the stats effect the moves? For example, how much more damage does scratch (40 power) do, when you have 50, or 100 attack, or when the enemy has 50 or 100 defense.
I have myself come up with the theory that the stats raise or lower the strenght of attacks by a percent, for example, if the enemy has 50 defence and you have 100 attack, and you use scratch, your attack power makes scratch do 40 hp damage, but the opponent's defense halves the damage, and it only does 20 hp damage.

Am I right, or is there a more complex way of calculating the damage? :P

Ps: I put this post here, because it pretty much applies in any game which uses the stats of the pokemon. (colosseum, mystery dungeon(?))


----------



## Autumn (Feb 24, 2009)

Ymedron said:


> Okay, i've tried to seach the internet for an explanation, but everyone seems to already know how the stats work... Except me. I even registered here, just so I can get an answer for this mindboggling question.
> 
> In short: How do the stats work?
> 
> ...


There's a very detailed explanation here.


----------



## Ymedron (Feb 24, 2009)

Oh, that was quick. n_n' Sorry, I guess I just didn't know what to look with.


----------



## Autumn (Feb 24, 2009)

Ymedron said:


> Oh, that was quick. n_n' Sorry, I guess I just didn't know what to look with.


... the page posted is on the main site of this forums.

(sorry if you already knew that, but the reply sounds as if you didn't)


----------



## Ymedron (Feb 24, 2009)

Yeah, I checked it when it came out, but I think it just... Wiped itself out of my memory, what with the numbers and all.

Sorry for this pretty much useless topic. D:


----------

